# Print On Demand that uses inventory that you Send them



## Jessmc (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi

Don't know if this exists, but is there a POD company that can use inventory you purchase and send to them, that dropships for you?

TIA
Jess


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm pretty much a noob to all this, but I'm going to hazard a guess that what you really need is a contract printer, and you can play with the semantics of "POD".


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Just off the top of my head....

Here is what you have to look out for:
1) Does your inventory arrive in time
2) Is it cared for
3) Are you responsible for misprints (you replace the garment at your cost)
4) What happens when you have an order for something with no inventory
5) How are you sending in the orders
6) How do you manage quality control
7) Will you be charged a storage fee for on-hand inventory
8) How do you keep track of your inventory
9) What if they close or stop producing for you (do you have a bond)

There may be someone who does POD on CSI, but I know I wouldn't for the following reasons:
1) You send me seconds but expect quality
2) You send me garments from multiple brands but expect the same quality
3) Your inventory arrives damaged
4) I have to recieve, count and store your inventory
5) Your inventory is damaged on arrival or after arrival
6) You expect the same pricing on T's, Hoodies, V-necks, etc.

Finally, What are you expecting to save here? T-shirts cost almost nothing, the setup and print costs for on demand exceed the value of the shirt.


-----------------------------------
*


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Images Upload


binki said:


> Finally, What are you expecting to save here?


Many good points, and I'm also wondering what your goal or perceived advantage to this would be? (unless you already bought own the inventory and are getting out of the printing end)


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Printers don't like taking 90% of the risk on a business venture with the expectation of 50% of the profit if the venture is successful. If they are going to print shirts on demand (DTG or vinyl) they are going to expect to be compensated at retail prices, and that includes their profit from the markup of the cost of the shirt.

I don't print on customer provided shirts for the reasons listed by Binki and also a few more: 1. What if I make a mistake on one of (or all of) the customer provided shirts? Is it now my responsibility to reimburse the customer for whatever amount of money he paid for them? 2. I am not willing to make less of a profit on a job because somebody "cleverly" came up with a way to lower their printing bill. On the very rare occasions that I accept customer-provided shirts, I'll discount the invoice only by the wholesale cost of the shirts. I mark them up the same as I would if I bought them and retain the markup for myself. 3. It's kind of annoying, people trying to save money at my expense. Nobody buys a steak at the grocery store and takes it to a restaurant to have them cook it.

Starting a T-shirt line is a business venture, and like all business ventures, it requires a degree of financial risk. For someone who wants to do so, I'd recommend paying for a small run of the shirts in several popular sizes and see how they sell. If the design is popular and sells out you can do a larger press run the second time and then add hoodies, long sleeves, etc.


----------

